# 21st Annual Orchid Auction - St. Louis, MO - August 24th



## Paul Mc (Jul 31, 2014)

It is that time of year again! The Orchid Society of Greater St. Louis will be holding their 21st Annual Orchid Auction. The social event will be held at the Missouri Botanical Garden in the Beaumont Room, Sunday August 24, from noon till 5PM or until the orchids run out. The auction features various orchids not found in local stores to suit all experience levels and tastes, and an information booth to answer any growing questions you might have.

All orchids for the event are either supplied by members of the Orchid Society of Greater St. Louis or by various orchid nurseries across the nation as well as some local sellers such as Windy Hill Gardens. There will be specimen sized orchids from a few vendors and some donated by a member of the society for over 50 years. Overall, a large variety of orchids will be at the auction, including Vandaceous.

This year, orchids and supplies are from:
Andy's Orchids
Better Gro
Bird's Botanicals
Cat's Paw
Garden Heights Nursery
Goodwin Orchids
H & R Nurseries
Hilltop Orchids
Hummert International
Iowa Orchids
Louis Duffin Orchids
Louisiana Orchid Connection
Marlow Orchids
Missouri Botanical Garden
New Vision Orchids
Odom's Orchids
Orchids By Hausermann
Orchid Wiz
Orchid Society of Greater St. Louis members
rePotme.com
RF Orchids
Sunset Valley Orchids
Windy Hill Gardens


----------



## AdamD (Aug 1, 2014)

You might see me, I'm working loads of overtime at the moment so I can't be sure. Plus, I made a vow not to buy any more until my birthday. So if I went it'd just be a tease...


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 1, 2014)

ROFL!!! Understood. And yes, it might be a tease. Hope to see you sometime soon though and officially meet face to face, as opposed to face to face and not knowing we just did so!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm looking for Isabelia virginalis, Habenaria carnea, and some of the Ludisia discolor "Golden" divisions that Erich Michels had. See any of those and I'll reimburse you... :crazy:!!! At least take some photos please.


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 2, 2014)

Eric, let me see if we have a list of what is coming or not.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow thanks!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 2, 2014)

I look forward to it! I feel bad, I haven't been to a meeting since I joined. I thought my work schedule was going to slow down, but, that was not to be. Also, if there is a list of plants, hide it from me, please!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2014)

Just take one bite. :evil:


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 6, 2014)

LOL, well for your relief Adam there isn't a list of plants until they arrive. My apologies Eric, but I can't guarantee anything that will be delivered given that fact until the day of auction. Even then, it will be overwhelming to find specific plants given the number that will be there.


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 6, 2014)

And Adam, don't feel bad! I get it and I think as a society we all get that because we have all been there at one point or another. It's life. There was a time I couldn't go due to the job myself.


----------



## rangiku (Aug 6, 2014)

Both the Massachusetts and the New Hampshire Orchid Societies use http://charityauctionorganizer.com/CAO/Index to put the plants online for both members and non-members to view ahead of time. We enter plants as they come in. Here's a link for a silent auction NHOS will be having this weekend: http://charityauctionorganizer.com/Az/5947ec22-188f-4e2b-8970-e5570d334245/OnlineCatalog/Catalog

It has so many helpful features including creating invoices to facilitate the checkout process. For this alone, it's worth a look.


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the link and info! I'll relay it to the chair of the auction.


----------



## jacqi (Aug 17, 2014)

*More Vendors*

Two more vendors added to the list:
Natt's Orchids
Orchid Outlet
:clap:


----------



## rangiku (Aug 26, 2014)

How did your auction go?


----------



## jacqi (Aug 26, 2014)

Our Auction Did Well. 
Thank You:clap:


----------



## rangiku (Aug 27, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, it was a lot of fun and plenty of new faces! Was exciting to see that!


----------

